# Werbe fÃ¼r Allianz oder Horde



## Nightcrawel (22. September 2014)

suche jemanden , den ich werben kann. ich bin 27 Jahre alt und arbeitslos. Also 24/7 online. Serverwahl überlasse ich euch und Fraktion btw Horde oder Allianz ist mir egal. 

Was ich euch bieten kann: 

 

langjährige Erfahrung, Startgold und Taschen, fast immer online^^

 

Vorraussetzung: 1 Monat Spielzeit kaufen, da mir die Belohnung Das Mount am Herzen liegt.

Lg Alex

 

ihr könnt mich unter AlexAimz#2825 gerne anschreiben. Battlenet id oder hier im Forum.

Alternativ habe ich noch Ts3 Server: 85.25.151.75 bin unter dem Nick Chalana zu finden.

Ansonsten unter Skype: squallinchen@hotmail.de


----------



## Elaya (30. September 2014)

hallo ich habe dir eine freundschaftsanfrage von meinem battle net account  geschickt. Zur kontactaufnahme. Ich würde gerne etwas gemeinsam leveln. Auf teldrassil allianz wenn es geht.

Einen monat spielzeit zu kaufen ist teil des plans neben mop.


----------

